# Hacked Copy of VCDS bricked my cable



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

I borrowed my friend's hex-can cable to do some coding in my car. While trying to change the CAN gateway coding, I noticed that the settings wouldn't keep - I would make a change, hit "do it" and get a coding accepted message. But then if I went back into the module, the settings had reverted. 

After that happened a couple of times, I all of a sudden got a message saying that my cable did not have a valid license. I then unplugged and replugged the cable, and now its no longer recognized in windows. I've tried reinstalling VCDS and the drivers, to no avail.

I read somewhere that the newer versions of VCDS have some code in them that tries to detect counterfeit cables and damage the internal memory. I don't know if there's any truth to that, but it seems consistent with what I experienced. I would wager that the code VCDS uses to fry fake cables malfunctioned and bricked this perfectly legitimate cable.

Ross-tech isn't willing to help us (without helping themselves) because the cable is a few years old - they want $150 to service a cable that was most likely damaged by a problem in their own software.


Does anyone out there have any experience with this? Is there any way to repair the cable, short of shelling out $150 to RT? 


RT - if you're reading this, what assurance do I have that, if I pay the exorbitant repair fee, that your software won't brick the cable on the very next use? I can't be the only person this has ever happened to - do you just leave all of your legitimate customers out to dry?


----------



## f1torrents (Nov 21, 2010)

Have you tried installing the cable and vcds on a different computer?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

dbduke said:


> RT - if you're reading this, what assurance do I have that, if I pay the exorbitant repair fee, that your software won't brick the cable on the very next use? I can't be the only person this has ever happened to - do you just leave all of your legitimate customers out to dry?


Yes we do read and reply to this forum because we sponsor it 

If this is the interface that was used with cracked/pirated software, the only option is to replace it with new or pursue the flat rate repair option which is typically 1/3rd of the cost of a new interface. This was not due to failure in the authentic VCDS interface or software which is available for download 24/7 on our website.

This cracked/pirated software is altered (by the thief) to work with illegal / counterfeit cables (that they sell) and modified the interface in an attempt to preserve the pirated product they sell. That garbage is generally distributed on CD and obviously not genuine. 

So, if the interface was used with software like that and then returned to a genuine VCDS environment with a cloned ID it would be disabled.


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Yes we do read and reply to this forum because we sponsor it
> 
> If this is the interface that was used with cracked/pirated software, the only option is to replace it with new or pursue the flat rate repair option which is typically 1/3rd of the cost of a new interface. This was not due to failure in the authentic VCDS interface or software which is available for download 24/7 on our website.
> 
> ...



Thank you for immediately accusing me of using pirated software.


Unfortunately for you, this interface was not used with cracked or pirated software. It was used with the most recent *beta* version downloaded directly off of your website last week. There has never been *any* cracked or pirated VCDS software installed on my computer. Why would I when I own a legitimate license (even beyond the cable I was borrowing, I have my own Micro-CAN).


If we are talking about the same case, then the concern was that a generic (i.e. non ross-tech) cable was used on the computer. But there was never any pirated software installed.


Do you deny that you have code in your software that is deliberately placed there to damage suspected counterfeit interfaces? Do you further deny that it is impossible for that code to have a hiccup if a generic cable and a RT cable were both connected to a computer at the same time?


Unless you can offer another explanation, that seems to be exactly what has happened here.


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

f1torrents said:


> Have you tried installing the cable and vcds on a different computer?


Yeah, I've tried this on multiple different computers. The cable is definitely fried.

I'm also terrified to use my own legitimate micro-can now, for fear that it will be bricked too.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You had a genuine cable and a "generic" cable connected to your computer at the same time...? :sly:


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> You had a genuine cable and a "generic" cable connected to your computer at the same time...? :sly:


Yup. RT cables aren't compatible with other OBDII programs, so I have a generic elm cable for other programs. Both were plugged into the computer when this happened.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Since we have no idea who you are or what interfaces and versions of the software you've used, all we can do is speculate. 

However, if you're going to go on an accusatory rant like this, how about you back it up with some evidence. Post up a photo of the interface that's not working (with the product label legible) as well as the serial number shown by the copy of VCDS that it was last used with.

Oh, and why would you borrow a friend's HEX+CAN to work on your own car when you have your own Micro-CAN? Post up a photo of your Micro-CAN (also with the product label legible) while you're at it. 

-Uwe-


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

Uwe said:


> Since we have no idea who you are or what interfaces and versions of the software you've used, all we can do is speculate.
> 
> However, if you're going to go on an accusatory rant like this, how about you back it up with some evidence. Post up a photo of the interface that's not working (with the product label legible) as well as the serial number shown by the copy of VCDS that it was last used with.
> 
> ...



Who's "we"? And since when did this turn into an investigation requiring evidence? I was asking for help and information, not making accusations. 


If the interface that's not working wasn't legitimate, why would I be asking about returning it to RT for repair? Even still, I would post a photo of it if I had one, but its back in the owner's possession, and I'm most likely going to be covering the ridiculous repair cost. 


As for why I was using his cable instead of mine, its simple. His was closer. If RT wants to confirm that I own a legitimate cable, they can contact me. I purchased it directly from RT in 2008.


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

Uwe said:


> Since we have no idea who you are or what interfaces and versions of the software you've used, all we can do is speculate.
> 
> However, if you're going to go on an accusatory rant like this, how about you back it up with some evidence. Post up a photo of the interface that's not working (with the product label legible) as well as the serial number shown by the copy of VCDS that it was last used with.
> 
> ...


Sorry Uwe, I didn't initially realize that you were with RT. Tell you what, PM me your contact info. I'll give you a call tomorrow and you can look up the license info on my cable. If I can prove to your satisfaction that both my cable and my friends are legitimately licensed, will you waive the repair cost on this cable?


Basically, what I'm asking is if you're willing to even consider the possibility that, in your zealous efforts to drive out the counterfeit cables, that maybe you bricked a legitimate one? And are you willing to make that right?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> Who's "we"?


Anyone here, including those of us from Ross-Tech.


> I was asking for help and information, not making accusations.


The very title of this thread is an accusation, and the body of it is filled with them. 


> If RT wants to confirm that I own a legitimate cable, they can contact me. I purchased it directly from RT in 2008.


No we can't, because we have no idea who you are. 

-Uwe-


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

dbduke said:


> Tell you what, PM me your contact info. I'll give you a call tomorrow and you can look up the license info on my cable.


I don't do PMs on forums. However, you can e-mail Support[at]Ross-Tech.com with a link to this thread and you can be sure I will see it. 



> If I can prove to your satisfaction that both my cable and my friends are legitimately licensed, will you waive the repair cost on this cable?


Let's start with the serial number from the about screen of the software you were using when the interface failed.[/quote]



> Basically, what I'm asking is if you're willing to even consider the possibility that, in your zealous efforts to drive out the counterfeit cables, that maybe you bricked a legitimate one?


There you go making accusations again. 

-Uwe-


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

Uwe said:


> There you go making accusations again.


Asking you to consider a possibility is making an accusation? Dana came right out and said it - if the program things the cable has been "cloned", VCDS disables it. I'm asking you to consider the possibility that this mechanism could "disable" a genuine cable. There is no accusation there.


Okay, this is getting stupid. I didn't mean to turn this into an internet flame war, but I hope you can understand why I am frustrated with the situation. I'll contact RT support directly.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> I'm asking you to consider the possibility that this mechanism could "disable" a genuine cable.


Since I'm rather familiar with the software that has my name on it, I believe we can discount that possibility unless a cloned interface or hacked version of our software was involved somehow.

-Uwe-


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

Uwe said:


> Since I'm rather familiar with the software that has my name on it, I believe we can discount that possibility unless a cloned interface or hacked version of our software was involved somehow.
> 
> -Uwe-


Right. Because computer programs never have bugs. Especially vagcom. :facepalm:


I know you don't want to believe this, but I was a paying customer that you just screwed over. This is not the way to build good will, especially when you're already getting your butt kicked all over the internet by Chinese hackers.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Let's see, you won't post your name. You won't post any serial numbers. You won't post any photos. And you haven't sent an e-mail to Support[at]Ross-Tech.com yet either. 

I think it's time to ask the moderators here to put this thread where it belongs, which is in a black hole. 

-Uwe-


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

Uwe said:


> Let's see, you won't post your name. You won't post any serial numbers. You won't post any photos. And you haven't sent an e-mail to Support[at]Ross-Tech.com yet either.
> 
> I think it's time to ask the moderators here to put this thread where it belongs, which is in a black hole.
> 
> -Uwe-


I don't have photos or serials because I don't have the physical cable (did you even read the thread?). I'm happy to give you my name and all the info of my account with RT in a non-public forum, but you refused to communicate with me by PM. 

And I was in the process of drafting an email to you when I got your last response. It doesn't sound as though you're willing to work with me at all. You're convinced I'm a criminal, so what's the point?


As for casting this thread into the black hole - what are you so afraid of? If you're so sure that your code would never ever ever malfunction, then why not let the thread sit here?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> You're convinced I'm a criminal


Yes, that's correct. Now ask yourself why I might be convinced of that. Hint: It's not _just_ the stuff you've written in this thread. 

-Uwe-


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

If you're referring to comments I made about the knockoff cables, read them again. I actually berated the guy selling knock-off cables for violation of your copyrights (or ripping you off, to be more specific). You only see what you want to see.


Look, I get it. You put a lot of time and energy into making VCDS and you dont like seeing it pirated. But you're way off base here.


That's it. I'm out. Go ahead and cast this thread into the abyss.


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

from an outside point of view. the OP, when you get the cable that was bricked from your friend, give UWE the serial number and your friends name. Then give him your serial number for your micro can and give him your name. Do this ASAP and he may be able to do something for you if you can show a screen shot of your download of the official vag software.

That being said, if the OP has a legitimate issue here and Ross-tech doesn't take care of it, I will be very disappointed in them and this comes from a multi cable owner. 

I also will say that regardless if the OP has a legitimate concern... i think its pretty sh*tty that Uwe is automatically presuming the OP is guilty. I mean this isn't the US legal system but shouldn't it be innocent until proven guilty? 

Also, who doesn't do Pm's? You do know you can save them right?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> Uwe is automatically presuming the OP is guilty.


Nope, there's nothing "automatic" about it. The OP's friend (who owns the interface that the OP managed to kill) called us yesterday morning and was very candid with us. 

-Uwe-


----------



## dbduke (May 5, 2008)

Wow, now you're just making **** up. You guys are a joke.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Yeah, I'm sure someone here made up the stuff in our Support Ticket number 27595 which has a time stamp of 9/20/2011 9:25 AM, about 11 hours prior to posting of the first message in this thread. I suppose the same person also made up the server logs which corroborate this everything in there. And someone here would do all this to justify charging a lousy $129 to replace a 5-1/2 year old interface. 

-Uwe-


----------

